# QiYi WuQue 4x4 Setup Question



## Aserian (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello, sorry I'm not sure if this was the forum to post in, please let me know if I need to move the post.

I've been speedcubing on the 3x3 for just over 8 months and decided to get a 4x4 to start moving up the cube sizes. As such, I did a little research and the QiYi WuQue seemed to be the right choice. I read a lot of reviews that said "not great out of the box, needs to be broken in and set up", so I wasn't expecting an amazing feel right out of the box. Got it, and as expected, not so great out of the box.

So I did several solves (20+) as well as a lot of alg practice on different faces to help work it in. I then took it apart, cleaned all the pieces, lubed it with cubicle weight 2 on the pieces (I like it a little quicker), and tensioned it so that I could corner cut reasonably without pops (loosened it then solved till I popped, tightened slightly, repeat). Still. The puzzle does not seem to hold up to the praise it is receiving. The 3x3 section (which is what people seem to praise about it) is awkward with the sides catching frequently during algorithms to the point that I basically can't even finger trick the algorithms. The center layers seem to require a hefty grip to keep oriented during oll & plls that require moving more than one layer.

Are 4x4s just inherently more clunky than 3x3s and I got my hopes up with this cube, or have I possibly done some setup wrong? It feels like to get to the speed that I see others turning the individual layers, I have to put in significant effort and then sometimes I get catches.

The mechanism inside is quite different from the 3x3 and 5x5, perhaps I lubed it wrong and need less/more lube? I lubed it using this method: 




anyway, thanks for your time. Just a little disappointed with this 4x4 thus far and want to know if I was just being unrealistic with my expectations.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 3, 2017)

20 solves is nothing, do a few hundred unlubed to break in the plastic and then do another hundred to break the lube in.


----------



## Aserian (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay thanks! So I should just take it apart and remove the current lube?


----------



## The Blockhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, 4x4s are usually more clunky than 3x3s, so that is expected. What I did with my WuQue is I lubed it with Traxxas 10k and DNM-37, and it gave it just the right feeling for me, but you might wanna try Lubicle Silk instead of DNM-37 if that is too fast for you. I'm currently using the Cubicle WuQue M, so my 4x4 is much smoother and doesn't catch as much, mostly because I've done 300+ solves on it. But before that, I used the original WuQue and it did catch quite a bit and popped on me multiple times, but back then I had a much more aggressive turning style, so you might want to get some more practice in, and try to work towards a more fluent and smooth turning style, because I only really have catching problems on my WuQue when I get too aggressive with my turns. Another thing I can recommend is if the WuQue seems too big in your hands, then another thing that might help is switching to something like a Mini AoSu or the 60mm Thunderclap 4x4, because they are smaller and will help you get used to the bigger size. I originally used a YuXin when I was getting into 4x4, and I felt it was too big and locky, so I switched to the Mini AoSu, which (if you set it up right) it can be a really good mini replacement for the WuQue. They both are very smooth and fast, and they do pop the same amount at the same tensions, so that will help you kind of prepare for the WuQue.

Another important tip that goes for all events, *don't start doing the event with a flagship cube.* Some budget cubes will work just fine for you when you just start off. My brother is just getting into cubing, and I got him an MF3RS, which is just a budget cube. It's still relatively high quality but it's not a Gans Air. You want to really work up to the better cubes. Here are some cubes I recommend for starting off in all events:

2x2: MoYu LingPo or YuXin
3x3: MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS or QiYi Thunderclap V2
4x4: QiYi Thunderclap 4x4 (60mm), MoYu Mini AoSu, or YuXin Blue
5x5: YuXin or MoFang JiaoShi MF5
6x6: MoYu AoShi
7x7: MoFang JiaoShi MF7
Megaminx: QiYi QiHeng or QiHeng S (if you want a sculpted version)
Pyraminx: QiYi
Skewb: QiYi or MoYu Magnetic
Square-1: QiYi
OH: MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS
Clock: LingAo

I hope I helped.


----------



## Aserian (Aug 3, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> Yes, 4x4s are usually more clunky than 3x3s, so that is expected. What I did with my WuQue is I lubed it with Traxxas 10k and DNM-37, and it gave it just the right feeling for me, but you might wanna try Lubicle Silk instead of DNM-37 if that is too fast for you. I'm currently using the Cubicle WuQue M, so my 4x4 is much smoother and doesn't catch as much, mostly because I've done 300+ solves on it. But before that, I used the original WuQue and it did catch quite a bit and popped on me multiple times, but back then I had a much more aggressive turning style, so you might want to get some more practice in, and try to work towards a more fluent and smooth turning style, because I only really have catching problems on my WuQue when I get too aggressive with my turns. Another thing I can recommend is if the WuQue seems too big in your hands, then another thing that might help is switching to something like a Mini AoSu or the 60mm Thunderclap 4x4, because they are smaller and will help you get used to the bigger size. I originally used a YuXin when I was getting into 4x4, and I felt it was too big and locky, so I switched to the Mini AoSu, which (if you set it up right) it can be a really good mini replacement for the WuQue. They both are very smooth and fast, and they do pop the same amount at the same tensions, so that will help you kind of prepare for the WuQue.
> 
> Another important tip that goes for all events, *don't start doing the event with a flagship cube.* Some budget cubes will work just fine for you when you just start off. My brother is just getting into cubing, and I got him an MF3RS, which is just a budget cube. It's still relatively high quality but it's not a Gans Air. You want to really work up to the better cubes. Here are some cubes I recommend for starting off in all events:
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you so much! Definitely helps. I agree with you on not needing the BEST cube right away. But my issue is that I'd *eventually* like the best, and usually the price isn't that much more for the better quality that I'd just prefer to get the best right away. Do you think getting the best breeds bad habits? Or is it just a monetary decision?


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 3, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> Another important tip that goes for all events, *don't start doing the event with a flagship cube.* Some budget cubes will work just fine for you when you just start off.



I'm torn on whether this is actually valid advice. On one hand, starting with a worse cube teaches you turning accuracy (as long as the cube isn't _too_ terrible). On the other hand, if you're going to upgrade to a better cube later, then whatever you spent on the cheap cube is essentially wasted.


----------



## The Blockhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Aserian said:


> Awesome, thank you so much! Definitely helps. I agree with you on not needing the BEST cube right away. But my issue is that I'd *eventually* like the best, and usually the price isn't that much more for the better quality that I'd just prefer to get the best right away. Do you think getting the best breeds bad habits? Or is it just a monetary decision?



Well, it's all up to you. If you want to start with the best cube on the market, then be my guest. However, I personally believe that it's best if your hardware improves as you improve. I originally started with a Rubik's Brand 3x3 (obviously) but when cubes like the ZhanChi and the YuXin and the Valk came out I did get them, but not for speedsolving at the moment, just for collection. So instead after the Rubik's Brand, I moved to an AoLong v2, then I moved to a Gans 357, then back to the AoLong, then the YuXin, and then I moved to the Gans 356 Air, then the Gans 356 Air UM. And I could still get decent times with the AoLong, because I only average like 20-25 secs. I wouldn't say its a bad habit, but it does allow you to be less accurate with your turning and thus hinder your progress. Again, it's all up to you.



xyzzy said:


> I'm torn on whether this is actually valid advice. On one hand, starting with a worse cube teaches you turning accuracy (as long as the cube isn't _too_ terrible). On the other hand, if you're going to upgrade to a better cube later, then whatever you spent on the cheap cube is essentially wasted.



What I usually do with my old cubes is I just keep them. This is for 3 main reasons:

1) I'm not just a speedsolver, I also collect cubes.
2) I can let a friend or a family member borrow one of my old starter cubes for when they start cubing, so they dont have to go out and buy it themselves. (one cube for multiple people = more money saved)
3) Another way to baffle non-cubers. 

Despite this, if you feel it's a waste of money, then you don't have to buy it. I can't tell you what to do, I can only advise you on what I recommend.


----------



## Aserian (Aug 3, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> Well, it's all up to you. If you want to start with the best cube on the market, then be my guest. However, I personally believe that it's best if your hardware improves as you improve. I originally started with a Rubik's Brand 3x3 (obviously) but when cubes like the ZhanChi and the YuXin and the Valk came out I did get them, but not for speedsolving at the moment, just for collection. So instead after the Rubik's Brand, I moved to an AoLong v2, then I moved to a Gans 357, then back to the AoLong, then the YuXin, and then I moved to the Gans 356 Air, then the Gans 356 Air UM. And I could still get decent times with the AoLong, because I only average like 20-25 secs. I wouldn't say its a bad habit, but it does allow you to be less accurate with your turning and thus hinder your progress. Again, it's all up to you.



Fair enough. Yeah I have about 12 3x3s (not nearly as many as some of you guys), I also started on a rubiks brand 3x3. I guess I never really considered that cubes that turn perfectly could hinder progress. Maybe I should switch to one of my less able cubes for some practice time ^_^. Currently using a gts2m stickerless and it's like solving a cloud, but it very much makes up for any mistakes I make.


----------



## The Blockhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Aserian said:


> Fair enough. Yeah I have about 12 3x3s (not nearly as many as some of you guys), I also started on a rubiks brand 3x3. I guess I never really considered that cubes that turn perfectly could hinder progress. Maybe I should switch to one of my less able cubes for some practice time ^_^. Currently using a gts2m stickerless and it's like solving a cloud, but it very much makes up for any mistakes I make.



Yeah, good idea. The best thing to do is actually to switch to a cube that's less forgiving (but not too unforgiving), something like the Gans 357 or any other older cube. It'll also allow you to kind of teach yourself how to properly set up a cube and how to turn a bad cube into a good one.

EDIT: When I said that better cubes hinder progress, I didn't literally mean that. Just a little clarification, I meant that when you're a cuber, there's gonna be some sort of limit you're gonna hit and then that's the fastest you're gonna ever be. If you start with a fast cube but inaccurate turning then your limit might be 15 secs, maybe 10 if you learn full ZBLL. But if you start off with a worse cube and very fluent and accurate turning, then that limit will be pushed down to about 7-8 secs, and you'll actually have an easier time becoming really fast and eventually becoming world-class.


----------

